# Installazione Gentoo

## serin

Ciao Raga, 

volevo alcune indicazioni sull'installazione di Gentoo...

dopo che ho installato (meglio l'hanno fatto per me) di gentoo... io volevo insallare il paccheto per la grafica... cosi ho scritto:

emerge kde e mi da:

emerge kde

consulting for dependences /

ha compinciato a scaricare ma a un tratto ha smesso....quello che dice è 

resolving ftp.freenet.de...failt frase ripetuta alcune volte con freenet che cambia in vari "indirizzi"...

immagino c'è un problema di conessiano, ma è mio?..cosa devo fare per non ricopiare i stessi file due volte?...in fine il primo paccheto che ho cercato di installare era appunto kde mica odveo installare un altro prima e in ogni caso come so quelli sono i  pecchetti che devo mettere nella mia computer?..

ciao e mi scuso per le tante domande ma ho appena cominciato con Linux e  mi sa (come ovviamente mi avevano detto) che gentoo non è facile...

ciao e spero a una vostra risposta

----------

## randomaze

 *serin wrote:*   

> emerge kde

 

Da qualche tempo a questa parte ci sono due modi possibili per installare KDE: in maniera monolitica e pacchetto per pacchetto. Con quell'instruzione tu stai cercando di farlo in maniera monolitica... se mi permetti di consigliarti suggerirei la via degli ebuild separati che è più facilmente gestibile

 *Quote:*   

> ha compinciato a scaricare ma a un tratto ha smesso....quello che dice è 
> 
> resolving ftp.freenet.de...failt frase ripetuta alcune volte con freenet che cambia in vari "indirizzi"...

 

Sembrerebbe che hai impostato un mirror errato.

Potresti modifica la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS in /etc/make.conf eliminando quel particolare indirizzo.

----------

## serin

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Sembrerebbe che hai impostato un mirror errato.
> 
> Potresti modifica la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS in /etc/make.conf eliminando quel particolare indirizzo.

 

Ciao il problema non è quel particolare indirizzo perchè prova diversi, e uno dopo l'altro non finzionano ed ogni volta che faccio ristart e ci riprovo prova con diversi!!! ...io pensavo che forse non esisteva proprio la conessione ma al inizio ha cominiciato a installare i primi...aveva arrivato almeno al 36 su 126 (se non sbaglio i numeri) ..poi successo qualcosa..e mi dava il messaggio di prima...failure temporary

ci provo domani, forse c'è un problema sui mirrors!!!!

Grazie

ps. le configuazioni sulla conessione megli hanno fatto oggi al Linux day..per questo sono doppiamente sicuro che la conessione c'è  :Smile:  !!!

pps. ho scelto di installare tutto il paccheto kde insieme perchè ancora non capisco bene quello che scrivo  :Sad:  ma almeno cosi posso avere il computer, in un senso, funzionante, perchè con le line non si capisce, da me ovviamente, tanto..

ciao

----------

## serin

ciao provato di nuovo...niente da fare, ho anche scritto 

ping google.it ma mi da il messaggio unknows host... cosa devo fare adesso?

Io ho pensato di scaricare kde con windows masterizzarlo in un cd e poi dire di scaricare il file dal cd? Se si come si fa, che formato devo mettere il file nel cd cosa devo scrivere ..etc ...spero che qualcuno mi può dare una mano.... ciao

----------

## Nuitari

no il tuo problema è la rete che nn ti funziona

comincia descrivendoci che modem hai ad esempio o come sei collegato.

poi posta il risultato di un ifconfig

altra domanda: durante l'installazione la rete andava vero?

----------

## crisandbea

 *serin wrote:*   

> ciao provato di nuovo...niente da fare, ho anche scritto 
> 
> ping google.it ma mi da il messaggio unknows host... cosa devo fare adesso?
> 
> Io ho pensato di scaricare kde con windows masterizzarlo in un cd e poi dire di scaricare il file dal cd? Se si come si fa, che formato devo mettere il file nel cd cosa devo scrivere ..etc ...spero che qualcuno mi può dare una mano.... ciao

 

se fai 

```
ifconfig 
```

 che ti dice???

in ke modo ti colleghi????

ciao

----------

## serin

dop ifconf:

link encap :local loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

up loopback running mtu:16436 metric:1

rx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

tx packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

ùcollisions:0 txqueuelen:0

rx bytes:0 (0.0 b) Tx bytes:0 (0.0 b)

spero che sia d'aiuto

ps. mi collego con ADSL tiscali modem

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Non è attiva l'interfaccia di rete eth0 (sperando che sia quella, che il modulo sia compilato nel kernel e che tu[o chi per te] abbia configurato /etc/conf.d/net... le informazioni sono un pochino carenti). Per farla funzionare al volo:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 Se ti dice "command not found", prova con 

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net{,.eth0}

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Per fare in modo che eth0 venga attivata ad ogni avvio, lancia una volta

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Ciao.

----------

## serin

ciao ho provato il primo comando ma mi e mi da:

starting eth0

configuration non set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

bringing up eth0

     dhcp

network interface eth0 does not exist

please verify hardaware or kermel module (driver)

ps. non ho provato la seconda perchè non so mettere il carrattere come parentesi!!!!!

ciao

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *serin wrote:*   

> network interface eth0 does not exist
> 
> please verify hardaware or kermel module (driver)

 Il problema a questo punto è chiaro, il tuo amico non ti ha compilato il kernel con il supporto della tua scheda di rete. Se cerchi con 

```
# lspci | grep -i ethernet
```

troverai il chipset della tua scheda di rete e quindi potrai cercare, nel configure del kernel, la voce che corrisponde al driver della tua scheda di rete. Ci sono un sacco di thread che riportano di questo stesso problema.

Una volta compilato il kernel con il supporto per la tua scheda attivo, i comandi che ti ho indicato ti permetteranno di accedere alla rete.

Ciao.

----------

## serin

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> il tuo amico non ti ha compilato il kernel con il supporto della tua scheda di rete. 

 

ma se al inizio funzionava?...in ogni caso ci provo... 

grazie

----------

## serin

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> # lspci | grep -i ethernet

 

ciao Forse sono io che non sono fatto per gentoo o ancora peggio per linux che ne so..

ho provato tutti i caratteri ma il | quando sono in gentoo mi viene diviso in due è giusto?,  in ogni caso non lo accetta... 

cosa si fa adesso?

..prima mi sa che avevo detto se è possibile scaricare tutto(tramite windows)  su un cd o dvd masterizzare e poi installare...da li (non è più facile?) se si dove posso trovare le indicazioni per farlo...cosa scrivo dove etc...sapete meglio di me  :Laughing:  ,Cosi dopo aver installato kde con un pò di grafica posso cercare di mettere a posto ache la scheda ethernet e tutto quello (che spero non sia tanto) che non funziona!!!

ciao e grazie per il vostro tempo

ps. mica mi conviene prende un dvd con tutto dento ed installarlo per togleire in futuro quando sapro come si fa? o ancora pggio lasciar perdere con gentoo e cercare di installare una altra versione(kubuntu per esempio)?..(spero che non risponderete si   :Very Happy:  )

pps. non volgio lasciar   :Evil or Very Mad:  perdere anche se non sono in periodo che ho tempo....

dimenticato:

orthBridge :	Intel i910/i915PM 

SouthBridge :	82801FBM ICH6M LPC Interface Bridge 

 NorthBridge Information :	 

Architecture :	Direct Media Interface (DMI) 

Manufacturer :	Intel (Acer Inc) 

Codename :	Alviso 

Revision :	B1 

FSB Frequency :	133 MHz 

Bus Speed :	532 MHz (QDR) 

Memory Frequency (max.) :	266.67 MHz 

 Memory Information :	 

Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-4300 

Frequency :	266 MHz 

FSB/RAM Multiplier :	1/2x 

Supported Channels :	Dual 

Activated Channels :	Dual 

ECC Diagnostic :	No 

CAS Latency (tCL) :	4 clocks 

RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	4 clocks 

RAS Precharge (tRP) :	4 clocks 

Cycle Time (tRAS) :	12 clocks 

Shared Memory (video) :	Yes 

 PCI-Express Information :	 

Version :	1.0 

Slot Implemented :	No 

Slot Populated :	Yes 

Link Width :	x1   (max. x16) 

 Device Capabilities :	 

I/O Access :	No 

Memory Access :	Yes 

Bus Master Capable :	Yes 

Special Cycle Recognition :	No 

Memory Write & Invalidate :	No 

VGA Palette Snoop :	No

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senti io non vorrei sembrare disfattista ma sappi che la via di gentoo è tutta in salita dal punto di vista della "configurazione"   :Rolling Eyes: 

Secondo il mio umilissimo parere ti conviene acquisire familiarità con linux usando una distribuzione più semplice (come per esempio ubuntu, kubuntu o xubuntu che sia... sono tutte decisamente banali da usare e configurare) e poi passare a gentoo quando ti senti sufficentemente pratico.

Gentoo è molto carina ma richiede di essere configurata a puntino dall'utente (è il suo bello e il suo brutto contemporaneamente... non fa niente al posto tuo   :Wink:  ).

Se hai intenzione di proseguire con gentoo devi farlo in modo consapevole... imparerai tantissimo visto che ti toccherà fare tutta la configurazione da te, tuttavia faticherai anche tantissimo. In questo caso ti consiglio le seguenti cose:

A) Richiama il tuo amico e fatti configurare un sistema funzionante tanto per partire.   :Rolling Eyes: 

B) Leggi, documentati, smazzati tutta la letteratura che trovi in rete su qualsiasi argomento ti venga in mente relativo a linux   :Wink: 

C) Leggi soprattutto come configurare il kernel. Se vuoi ti do mano se mi contatti via pm (e se ho tempo)   :Wink: 

----------

## serin

ci pensero sopra..grazie per il consiglio!!!

ciao

----------

## lucapost

Gentoo è un'altra storia! linux è un'altra storia!

Se vuoi un pc che, inserendo solamente un cd nel lettore, dopo 20 minuti è pronto e funzionante vai a comprarti una licenza winzoz!

Se non sei tra questi, preparati a spendere un bel po di tempo davanti al tuo pc!

Questo vale per linux in generale, ma soprattutto per gentoo!

Al linux day ci sono andato anche io, il discorso di utilizzare software libero (es. Apache) su un sistema operativo generico è una storia, installare e mantenere un sistema operativo libero (es. linux) è un'altra!!!

Questo va detto al linux day. Secondo me non è stato abbastanza chiaro.

Tornando al tuo problema, il miglior modo che conosco, ad anche il più veloce, per prendere familiarità con gentoo, è installarsela da soli!!!

Si stampa la documentazione e si ricomincia tutto da capo seguendo l'handbook per la propria architettura, passo per passo è ottimo anche quello in italiano!!!

Alla fine, sei hai l'hardisk già partizionato, e quindi non devi ad esempio ridimensionare partizioni winzoz, più di tanti danni irrimediabili non li farai più!

Installazzione testuale da live cd 2006.1, stage3 , genkernel, e non ti immagini nemmeno quante cose impari!

Quando arriva il momento che al reboot, riesci a loggarti in console, sarai già ad un ottimo punto!

E qui procedi con la configuarzione personalizzata del kernel e via dicendo....

La prima volta che ho provato gentoo, venivo da 6 mesi di ubuntu 5.10. Dalla mia inesperieza, sono riuscito a loggarmi solamente dopo la 3 installazzione (lo so sono scarso!!!).

In bocca al lupo.

Luca

----------

## serin

Ciao Luca, 

grazie per i consigli, peccato che arrivano un pò in rirardo   :Laughing: 

alla fine faro anche io qualcosa come la tua, cioè prima mettero kubuntu (se ovviamente posso farlo...il manuale di kubuntu fa pena) e quando avro una certa famigliarita passero a qualcosa come gentoo, ma fino a quello momento c'è tempo. 

Per i manuali hai raggione, e l'avevo già fatto ma il problema è che non vano mai d'accordo... si tutto puo andare bene, ma la maggior parte delle volte (tutte le volte che ho sentito visto o fatto qualcos su linux) c'è qualcosa che non va e purtroppo nessuna spiegazione in queste guide o anche su Google (almeno in un linuaggio conprensibile).... spero che questa volta non perdo qualche dato del pc perchè se non sono fregato....adesso non posso entrare neanche a windows (error loading Grub boh???), ho del materiale per l'univeristà. E' bello che linux sta matuarndo, peccato che non si vede nelle sue installazioni  :Confused:  , Avevo provato linux 6 anni fa, ma devo ammetere che sembra che nessun problema (in fase di installazione) è stato risolto(anche se chi lo programma o lo usa da tempo dice il contrario). Se qualcuno dira che sono winzoz allora non posso dire di no, almeno so che su windws se c'è scrito che sarà cosi so che sarà in quel modo(anche se pou sarà un prodotto mal funzionante con tutti i problemi...dicciamo che anche se MS fa prodotti che a votle fanno penna, meno male, le guide spiegano le soluzioni....con linux no, le guide di linux sono per chi fa già linux o i programmatori...

Vedremo come andra a finire tutta questa storia, grazie di nuovo 

ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *serin wrote:*   

> Ciao Luca, 
> 
> grazie per i consigli, peccato che arrivano un pò in rirardo  
> 
> alla fine faro anche io qualcosa come la tua, cioè prima mettero kubuntu (se ovviamente posso farlo...il manuale di kubuntu fa pena) e quando avro una certa famigliarita passero a qualcosa come gentoo, ma fino a quello momento c'è tempo. 
> ...

 

Non sono per nulla d'accordo su ciò che dici...nulla...

Certo è che se per fare un'"installazione facile" prendi in considerazione gentoo...beh, allora hai cercato male...

Ma guardando le installazioni (quelle "vere") di quasi tutte le altre distribuzioni attualmente in giro (UBUNTU in primis...ma penso di averle provate davvero tutte...) io penso che sono NETTAMENTE e CHIARAMENTE più semplici dell'installer di windows (fino alla versione XP almeno...non conosco Vista©)...

Il + delle volte, se soprattutto ti metti nelle MEDESIME condizioni che faresti con windows ovvero disco VUOTO e interamente dedicabile a linux, non devi premere alcun tasto per + di 1 volta (e questo te lo garantisco, ho installato 2 ubuntu negli ultimi 2 mesi su pc diversi...ho scelto AVANTI 2 volte, e poi USERNAME + PASSWD)...

E ti dirò di +, su un computer su cui -sfortuna mia   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  - mi hanno chiesto di fare un dual-boot SUSE-WinXp, un AMD64 con SerialAta, ho installato suse in circa 20 minuti con TUTTO configurato a dovere (scheda video inclusa) e immediatamente operativo...con Windows ho smadonnato per 2 giorni, a causa dello scarso supporto a SERIALATA e 64BIT (cosa che -SPERO- dovrebbe essersi risolta con Vista©)...

Mi scuso di essermi dilungato su un OT incredibile, ma in 10 minuti ho letto due thread ASSURDI (a mio avviso) e molto simili, in cui vengono dette cose inesatte ed al limite della retorica...

OVVIAMENTE preciso anche che non voglio essere in alcun modo offensivo nei confronti di serin...

Notte

nick_spacca

----------

## alain-elkann

Mi scuso di essermi dilungato su un OT incredibile, ma in 10 minuti ho letto due thread ASSURDI (a mio avviso) e molto simili, in cui vengono dette cose inesatte ed al limite della retorica...

OVVIAMENTE preciso anche che non voglio essere in alcun modo offensivo nei confronti di serin...

Notte

nick_spacca[/quote]

però non hai il coraggio, o la consapevolezza delle tue conoscenze, per confrontarti.....

----------

## Scen

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> però non hai il coraggio, o la consapevolezza delle tue conoscenze, per confrontarti.....

 

Questa mattina ho letto 4-5 topic, e in 2 di questi leggo i tuoi messaggi dai toni lievemente polemici/offensivi.

Ti sei svegliato male questa mattina?  :Rolling Eyes: 

nick_spacca ha esposto il suo punto di vista, che condivido appieno, in quanto Gentoo si PROPONE come distribuzione Linux "difficile", ovvero richiede un livello di preparazione da parte dell'utente superiore a quello richiesto dalle altre distribuzioni.

Io ho cominciato più di qualche anno fa con Linux, ma con RedHat->Mandrake->Suse/Debian, e non sto qui a scrivere quanto ho smadonnato per capirci qualcosa.

Alla fine, mantenendo un'installazione di Suse9.0 come base, ho provato ad installare Gentoo (anche lì sudando 2^N camicie  :Razz:  ). Mi sono letto/riletto l'handbook, ho cercato sul forum e su Google un casino di volte, e alla fine sono riuscito a far funzionare tutto, senza aprire un topic ad ogni minimo problema in cui incappavo (cosa che, IMHO purtroppo, fanno un bel pò di utenti con poca pazienza  :Confused:  ).

X serin: ti consiglio anch'io (se non riesci a venirne a capo con Gentoo) di installare una distribuzione + "user-friendly" per avere un OS Linux di partenza funzionante, da cui partire per provare ad installare configurare Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@alain-elkann

ci sono già io a trolleggiare questo forum   :Rolling Eyes:  cercatene uno tutto tuo per favore   :Wink: 

un minimo di cortesia tra troll...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## serin

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> però non hai il coraggio, o la consapevolezza delle tue conoscenze, per confrontarti.....

 

ciao confrontarmi...frorse hai ragione forse no.. in ogni caso volevo in un senso "scusarmi" per le mie reazione e questo perchè grazie a questo piccolo viaggio con gentoo ho perso dei datti molto importanti del mio pc...adesso vedo di mettere qualcos altro..

Per l?installazione avete ragione forse le cose stano miglirando ma Linux(qualuncune sia la distribuzione) non si propone ancora come un OS alternativo..

Uno prima di passare a linux avrà voglia di avere tuttie due i sistemi nel PC e la che cominciano i problemi (sempre a mio aviso e sempre essendo consapevole della mia ignoranza)..ma basta pensare che firefox si utilizza dal 12% perchè non anche linux?.... ma perchè non è ancora pronto per l'utenet ma solo per chi ha la curiosità... che può finire bene o anche male..(ma questo è un altra storia)...

Spero che un giorno effettivamente l'unica altrnativa a MS non sarà solo i Mac....ma quel momento non è arrivato ancora, voi potete dire che è colpa mia....  ma io sono l'utente medio, il taghet di linux devono esserepersone che con il pc hanno un rapporto o di lavoro o di divertimento (e non parlo dei giochi che a me non piaciono) enon di cercare di regolare tutto....

Molte volte ho sentito che dicono perchè MS ha la politica che ha e tutto il resto, me semplicemente Lo Zio Bill ha capito una cosa..l'utente usa il pc e lui lo vende (windows preistallato e configurato nei nuovi PC) pronto per l'uso. L'utente cambia solo l'imagine del fondo....e il colore di uno dei tre chei ci sono. Che a chi nonpiace a che a chi non interessa..personalemte faccio parte di quelli che non piace ma non posso diventare anche programmatore per rispondere alle nuove esigenze!!! Non dimentichiamo che dal windows 95 fino a oggi e Vista che viene..dittemi quale sono le conoscenze che uno ha bisogno per configurare linux (perchè immagino che anche linux cerchera di offrire quello che fa MS) io dico molte ... forse uno che studia informatica ne sa meno.... Non credete che ho un pò raggione anche io?... Forse sono le idee di uno povero scioco ..ma io voelvo codividerle... (ed i immaginate che il sono un simpatizzante linux, cosa avrebbe detto uno che oddia  opencource?....meglio non pensarci)

Ciao

Non per essere polemico o no, ma semplicemente per dialogare..

----------

## crisandbea

@Serin:

sicuramente Linux non è ancora cosi intuitivo come magari, potrebbe essere Winzooz, anche se secondo me non è cosi, basterebbe iniziare con una distro + facile per risolvere il problema, e poi non ti credere che Winzooz sia cosi facile da gestire...  

se ci tieni a provare una distro Linux, non di difficile installazione come potrebbe sembrarti la nostra amata GENTOO, prova che sò una Ubuntu,molto facile da installare, o una OpenSuse.

ciauz

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *serin wrote:*   

> Linux(qualuncune sia la distribuzione) non si propone ancora come un OS alternativo..

 

Ma hai provato ubuntu??

E' DAVVERO più semplice di windows... non scherzo!

Funziona anche parecchio meglio ovviamente

 *Quote:*   

> non è ancora pronto per l'utenet ma solo per chi ha la curiosità... 

 

Intendiamoci... se vuoi che linux sia ESATTAMENTE come windows chiedi una cosa senza senso... in ogni caso ubuntu è più semplice di windows... non ti basta? che vuoi di più?

 *Quote:*   

> il taghet di linux devono esserepersone che con il pc hanno un rapporto o di lavoro o di divertimento (e non parlo dei giochi che a me non piaciono) enon di cercare di regolare tutto....

 

Il target di linux (si scrive così) sono TUTTI... mentre il target di windows sono solo i videogiocatori (per il semplice fatto che i videogiochi li fanno solo per windows o playstation), i grafici (per il semplice fatto che photoshop lo fanno solo per mac o windows) e gli utenti cad (sempre per il fatto che non esiste un cad decente per linux).

Mi pare che finora windows c'entri poco con la scelta... sono solo i programmi che usi

 *Quote:*   

> Molte volte ho sentito che dicono perchè MS ha la politica che ha e tutto il resto, me semplicemente Lo Zio Bill ha capito una cosa..l'utente usa il pc e lui lo vende (windows preistallato e configurato nei nuovi PC) pronto per l'uso.

 

Che si chiama "cartello" e dovrebbe essere illegale.

A parte questo cosa ti cambia se invece ci trovassi linux sopra e non ti tocca usare photoshop/cad o i giochi? (e anche lì si potrebbe discutere di cartello...)

 *Quote:*   

> Che a chi nonpiace a che a chi non interessa..personalemte faccio parte di quelli che non piace ma non posso diventare anche programmatore per rispondere alle nuove esigenze!!!

 

Non devi programmare... solo usare un interfaccia grafica SEMPLICISSIMA per configurare tutto quello che ubuntu non ha già fatto di suo (praticamente niente...). Tu non hai provato ubuntu... dì la verità!

 *Quote:*   

>  Non dimentichiamo che dal windows 95 fino a oggi e Vista che viene..dittemi quale sono le conoscenze che uno ha bisogno per configurare linux

 

A parte il fatto che questa frase non ha senso logico secondo la grammatica italiana non hai bisogno di particolari conoscenze per usare ubuntu... non più di quelle di cui bisogni per usare windows... 

 *Quote:*   

> io dico molte ... forse uno che studia informatica ne sa meno....

 

Allora forse rimarrà studente a lungo... dio mio se uno studente di informatica non riesce ad installare ubuntu non solo non arriverà alla laurea, ma dubito riesca ad arrivare al pc!

 *Quote:*   

> Non credete che ho un pò raggione anche io?...

 

No

 *Quote:*   

>  Forse sono le idee di uno povero scioco .

 

No, semplicemente sei partito a bomba con gentoo e non hai provato ubuntu. Come uno che per prendere la patente sale su una ferrari da corsa quando magari è meglio una fiat punto.

P.S. è un po' faticoso leggere la tua scrittura... se sei straniero ti chiedo scusa, ma altrimenti potresti sforzarti di scrivere meglio please?

P.P.S. scusatemi se in tutto il post faccio pubblicità ad ubuntu ma capirete anche voi che non mi sembra il caso di consigliare gentoo no?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *serin wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   però non hai il coraggio, o la consapevolezza delle tue conoscenze, per confrontarti..... 
> 
> ciao confrontarmi...frorse hai ragione forse no.. in ogni caso volevo in un senso "scusarmi" per le mie reazione e questo perchè grazie a questo piccolo viaggio con gentoo ho perso dei datti molto importanti del mio pc...adesso vedo di mettere qualcos altro..
> 
> 

 

Penso fosse diretto a me, ma come hanno gia detto/fatto altri utenti del forum, non perderò tempo a rispondere ad una personaggio con quel livello di dialettica ..

 *serin wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Molte volte ho sentito che dicono perchè MS ha la politica che ha e tutto il resto, me semplicemente Lo Zio Bill ha capito una cosa..l'utente usa il pc e lui lo vende (windows preistallato e configurato nei nuovi PC) pronto per l'uso. L'utente cambia solo l'imagine del fondo....e il colore di uno dei tre chei ci sono. Che a chi nonpiace a che a chi non interessa..personalemte faccio parte di quelli che non piace ma non posso diventare anche programmatore per rispondere alle nuove esigenze!!! Non dimentichiamo che dal windows 95 fino a oggi e Vista che viene..dittemi quale sono le conoscenze che uno ha bisogno per configurare linux (perchè immagino che anche linux cerchera di offrire quello che fa MS) io dico molte ... forse uno che studia informatica ne sa meno.... Non credete che ho un pò raggione anche io?... Forse sono le idee di uno povero scioco ..ma io voelvo codividerle... (ed i immaginate che il sono un simpatizzante linux, cosa avrebbe detto uno che oddia  opencource?....meglio non pensarci)
> 
> Ciao
> ...

 

In parte ovviamente hai ragione, ma ti sei anche chiesto PERCHé moooolti dei problemi che ha un utente Windows NON vengono risolti?? Se perdi i dati, al max riformatti l'HD e via...

Poi, come mai quasi TUTTI gli utenti windows hanno sempre problemi??? FORSE perché win ti fa CREDERE che il computer sia alla stregua di un forno, da utilizzare cosi "en passant"...

La cosa che mi piace invece di linux è proprio che ti permette di accendere il cervello quando stai davanti al computer...Un minimo di alfabetizzazione informatica NON è per nulla male, a mio avviso...

----------

## Scen

[SFOGO mode=on]

Molti utenti "newbies" dicono: "Linux è ancora troppo difficile, ho perso dati nell'installazione, ecc.ecc."

Avete mai provato ad installare WINDOWS su una macchina che ha già installato un altro sistema operativo? No? Vi posso confermare che è UN'IMPRESA: fino a Windows XP (di Vista non ne so nulla, e spero di non doverci avere a che fare   :Rolling Eyes:  ) l'installer è quanto di più rigido e limitato ci possa essere. Provatr ad avviare il cd di installazione di Windows su un pc con un disco fisso partizionato con fs non Windows (es. ext3-reiserfs-xfs-raid), molte volte l'installer non parte nemmeno o darà sicuramente problemi (per non parlare poi dell'obbligo di installare Windows su una partizione primaria).

A parità di situazione (computer senza sistema operativo), l'installazione di un s.o. Linux al giorno d'oggi è molto più facile (non per Gentoo, certamente, non è studiata per l'installazione "user-friendly"); un Windows XP con macchine recenti ha bisogno del floppy di avvio per l'harddisk (se SATA), e la successiva installazione manuale dei driver della scheda video/di rete/audio ecc.

Se vendesserò Linux preinstallato (e già succede, x fortuna  :Cool:  ) la musica sarebbe diversa!  :Twisted Evil: 

[SFOGO mode=off]

----------

## Scen

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> P.P.S. scusatemi se in tutto il post faccio pubblicità ad ubuntu ma capirete anche voi che non mi sembra il caso di consigliare gentoo no?

 

Eh eh eh  :Rolling Eyes:  Furbacchione  :Razz:   (scherzo)

Ti quoto pienamente, Gentoo NON E' FACILE, c'è poco da fare, mi meraviglio ogni volta che un utente nuovo a Linux dice "i miei amici mi hanno consigliato Gentoo perchè blablabla".... Se becco sti "amici" gli farei un bel discorsetto  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Scen wrote:*   

> [SFOGO mode=on](..)Avete mai provato ad installare WINDOWS su una macchina che ha già installato un altro sistema operativo? No? Vi posso confermare che è UN'IMPRESA: fino a Windows XP (di Vista non ne so nulla, e spero di non doverci avere a che fare   ) l'installer è quanto di più rigido e limitato ci possa essere. Provatr ad avviare il cd di installazione di Windows su un pc con un disco fisso partizionato con fs non Windows (es. ext3-reiserfs-xfs-raid), molte volte l'installer non parte nemmeno o darà sicuramente problemi (per non parlare poi dell'obbligo di installare Windows su una partizione primaria).
> 
> (..)
> 
> 

 

è quello che dicevo prima, e che mi sono -purtroppo- trovato a dover fare..semplicemente NON  è POSSIBILE, o + correttamente NON è possibile utilizzando SOLo l'installer Microsoft...ad esempio sovrascrive il boot-loader e se ne fotte se c'è qualche altro sistema sopra...alla faccia della concorrenza   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A parità di situazione (computer senza sistema operativo), l'installazione di un s.o. Linux al giorno d'oggi è molto più facile (non per Gentoo, certamente, non è studiata per l'installazione "user-friendly"); un Windows XP con macchine recenti ha bisogno del floppy di avvio per l'harddisk (se SATA), e la successiva installazione manuale dei driver della scheda video/di rete/audio ecc.
> 
> Se vendesserò Linux preinstallato (e già succede, x fortuna  ) la musica sarebbe diversa! 
> ...

 

Il problema secondo me non è tanto linux in se ( se preinstallato o meno...) ma TUTTO CIO CHE LO CIRCONDA...

Come giustamente diceva cazzantonio, se  i produttori hardware non faranno i driver (o in alternativa rilascino le specifiche) di TUTTI i prodotti, ultimissimi compresi, se i vari Adobe/etc etc non produrranno i loro sofware specifici ( ed ottimi a mio avviso..) ANCHE per linux, secondo me si andrà poco avanti..

Tra l'altro io sarei molto + ben disposto a COMPRARE un software che mi serve (e solo quello) perché REALMENTE è il migliore e non perché è l'unica alternativa che mi hanno proposto/preinstallato(leggi MSOffice)...considerando poi che la maggior parte dei photoshop sotto win è pirata, secondo me avrebbero solo da guadagnare le software-house..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Scen wrote:*   

> un Windows XP con macchine recenti ha bisogno del floppy di avvio per l'harddisk (se SATA)

 

DAVVERO ??  :Shocked: 

Winxp non ha il supporto per il sata??   :Shocked: 

E pensare che sul mio fisso non ho nemmeno il floppy!   :Shocked:  (prendeva solo polvere e l'ho rimosso da tempo)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   un Windows XP con macchine recenti ha bisogno del floppy di avvio per l'harddisk (se SATA) 
> 
> DAVVERO ?? 
> 
> Winxp non ha il supporto per il sata??  
> ...

 

Si, e non solo, spesso ci sono comunque prob con i driver forniti (io ho dovuto usare dei driver "taroccati" causa malsana combinazione CHIPSET + HARD-DISK) e soprattutto ti ritrovi alla fine con un sistema a 32 BIT!!!

Questo nonostante siano ANNI ormai che il 64bit è entrato in scena   :Confused: 

(questo,   per dovere di cronaca, dovrebbe  terminare finalmente con Vista©..)

----------

## lucapost

Quando ho installato linux , sul un disco che tuttora condivido con winzoz, una cosa mi interessava:

Se combino qualche casino, speriamo di riuscir a riavviare winzoz

A mio avviso ci sono 2 momenti critici:

Partizionamento

Intallazzione e configurazione del Boot Loader (Grub) 

Alla mia prima installazzione di linux sul mio nuovo notebook, mi son procurato il livecd di Mandriva. Conteneva l'ottimo programma di partizionamento qtparted, più intuitivo di questo mi sa che non c'è ne, e con questo ho ridimensionato la parizione di winzoz.

Superato questo scoglio (via dello scoglietto!!!   :Laughing:  ), livecd gentoo-2006.1 e l'ottimo handook mi hanno aiutato a installare con successo la mia gento, con un occhio particola alla configurazione di grub (se qui non si fanno le cose bene...)

----------

## serin

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il target di linux (si scrive così) 

 

Ciao Cazzantonio, sicuramente io ho tanto da imparare su tante cose, ma tu prima devi sapere essere un po meno *******. E per l'inglese non credo che tu mi puoi insegnare tanto (se sei professore di ingelese allora si). 

Si sono straniero, e parlo 5 lingue(le 4 perfettamente e non mi è difficile trovare un altro forum a parlare per i problemi su linux ( gia in un altro forum erano molto più gentili e rispondevano con molta più pazienza di te!)e per l'italiano lo parlo meglio io che molti italiani(vedi i livelli di istruzione in italia -leggi metreo di oggi-è gratuito)

Per il linux mi dispiace perchè a prima vista avete reagito in una maniera incomprensabile  :Exclamation:  e questo perchè tutti siete corso a protegere linux come il sistema non ha niente di valoroso tra ne le vostre parole  :Question:  . Dispiace ma è cosi(non per il so per voi, al contario per linux ho una buona opinione non cambiero in base a quello che dice l'uno e l'altro). Per il resto ( cioè windows vs Linux) non sono solo mie opinioni che linux ha tanta stada da fare (ho sbaglio che ci sono update che fanno si che il pc non funzioni-linux magazine di 4 mesi fa- se non sbalgio)...se usi solo linux cosa fai? aspetti che risolvono il problema?....non so se voi lavorate ma se no, quando comincerai vedrai che non lo puoi fare(vale sia che sei individuo sia che sei azienda o amministrazione pubblica)

E per il fatto che linux è ancora indietro si vede anche da interviste di specialisti del mondo informatico e professori di università come MIT, non parlano male ma dicono che c'è tanto da fare.... e non ditemi che sono comprati dalla MS.

Sicuramente windows ha problemi di sicurezza ma anche linux deve risolvere i problemi che presenta(sicuramente conosci meglio di me quali sono anche se non credo che ammetterai che esistono)..

ciao 

ps. per la frase che non hai capito: Non dimentichiamo che dal windows 95 fino a oggi e Vista che viene..dittemi quale sono le conoscenze che uno ha bisogno per configurare linux...

volevo dire: che per programmare i nuovi sistemi operativi(dal 95 e vista ) è aumentata la complessita dei sistemi e in tal modo sapere "solo usare un interfaccia grafica SEMPLICISSIMA per configurare " è sempre più difficile. 

pps per il cartello(dipende) in alcune stati che la legislation è influenzata da quella tedesca (anche l'italia) non lo è. Non so se conposci OPEC se si allora devi sapere che è un cartello o no?) ed in ogni caso il cartello non è illegale ma le teorie economiche considerano che l'economia non funzioni bene(sempre teorie basate su un economia liberista)

Ultimo: ho provato sia ubuntu, kubuntu (da live cd) jho installato con succeso suse e redhat (alcuni anni fa)...nota per Cazzantonio: se sei informatico o studente allora devi smettere di pensare come tale, se ovviamente vuoi dare un verro contributo a linux..

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *serin wrote:*   

> *

 

serin,

Hai ancora il problema da risolvere? Se si potresti per favore riepilogare a che punto sei dato che in questo thread ci sono non pochi messaggi che lo rendono quantomeno "confuso"?

In alternativa, volendo continuare la discussione su altri binari faccio lo split di alcuni post e sposto nel forum di discussione. Solo chiedo a tutti di stare calmi con le parole e di restare su dei binari civili.

----------

## crisandbea

 *serin wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Il target di linux (si scrive così)  
> 
> Ciao Cazzantonio, sicuramente io ho tanto da imparare su tante cose, ma tu prima devi sapere essere un po meno *******. *Quote:*    E per l'inglese non credo che tu mi puoi insegnare tanto (se sei professore di ingelese allora si). 
> 
> Si sono straniero, e parlo 5 lingue(le 4 perfettamente e non mi è difficile trovare un altro forum a parlare per i problemi su linux ( gia in un altro forum erano molto più gentili e rispondevano con molta più pazienza di te!)e per l'italiano lo parlo meglio io che molti italiani(vedi i livelli di istruzione in italia -leggi metreo di oggi-è gratuito) 

 

Complimenti per le 5 lingue parlate, ma credo che vada OT, quindi sarebbe utile rientrare nei ranghi del topic..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il linux mi dispiace perchè a prima vista avete reagito in una maniera incomprensabile  e questo perchè tutti siete corso a protegere linux come il sistema non ha niente di valoroso tra ne le vostre parole  . Dispiace ma è cosi(non per il so per voi, al contario per linux ho una buona opinione non cambiero in base a quello che dice l'uno e l'altro). Per il resto ( cioè windows vs Linux) non sono solo mie opinioni che linux ha tanta stada da fare (ho sbaglio che ci sono update che fanno si che il pc non funzioni-linux magazine di 4 mesi fa- se non sbalgio)...se usi solo linux cosa fai? aspetti che risolvono il problema?....non so se voi lavorate ma se no, quando comincerai vedrai che non lo puoi fare(vale sia che sei individuo sia che sei azienda o amministrazione pubblica)
> 
> 

 

Come già detto in un post precedente, Linux forse e dico forse non sarà di facile installazione, come windows, ma solo nel caso in cui tu non abbia mai provato ad installare Windows dopo aver installato un altro OS, allora puoi dire ciò, altrimenti ti potrei consigliare di provarci, e dopo esprimere di nuovo la tua opinione sui due OS.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso di installazione su un hdd vuoto, beh secondo me ciò che riesce a riconoscerti la Ubuntu o similari, non credo che windows ci riesca se non gli installi tutte le zozzerie varie di windows. 

Comunque ognuno ha la sua opinione ed è rispettabilissima.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E per il fatto che linux è ancora indietro si vede anche da interviste di specialisti del mondo informatico e professori di università come MIT, non parlano male ma dicono che c'è tanto da fare.... e non ditemi che sono comprati dalla MS.
> 
> Sicuramente windows ha problemi di sicurezza ma anche linux deve risolvere i problemi che presenta(sicuramente conosci meglio di me quali sono anche se non credo che ammetterai che esistono)..

 

Le persone che dicono ho hanno detto ciò sarei curioso di conoscerle,  secondo me l'unico problema di Linux attualmente e che non è preinstallato sui pc, come windows.  e poi Linux può essere usato da qualunque essere umano e su qualunque macchina, cosa che non direi di winzooz. "Vista Docet".   Comunque se vuoi un consiglio e se non hai voglia di smanettare tanto con la shell, beh allora installati Ubuntu. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. per la frase che non hai capito: Non dimentichiamo che dal windows 95 fino a oggi e Vista che viene..dittemi quale sono le conoscenze che uno ha bisogno per configurare linux...

 

le conoscenze che un utente deve avere per installare linux sono poche, ovvero deve conoscere il suo pc, 

e deve avere forza di volontà per imparare.

nb: lo sai che un utente normale che deve semplicemente compilare un programma scritto in C, su windows non lo può fare??? se non configurando determinati plugin o programmi,  e ciò non è di facile fattura.

ciauz

----------

## nick_spacca

 *serin wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Il target di linux (si scrive così)  
> 
> Ciao Cazzantonio, sicuramente io ho tanto da imparare su tante cose, ma tu prima devi sapere essere un po meno *******. E per l'inglese non credo che tu mi puoi insegnare tanto (se sei professore di ingelese allora si). 
> 
> Si sono straniero, e parlo 5 lingue(le 4 perfettamente e non mi è difficile trovare un altro forum a parlare per i problemi su linux ( gia in un altro forum erano molto più gentili e rispondevano con molta più pazienza di te!)e per l'italiano lo parlo meglio io che molti italiani(vedi i livelli di istruzione in italia -leggi metreo di oggi-è gratuito)
> ...

 

Mi permetto di rispondere io, in quanto conosco DIRETTAMENTE cazzantonio, e sebbene possa sembrare brusco, non mi sembra che abbia offeso persona alcuna...SOPRATTUTTO perché si è scusato in anticipo nel caso tu fossi straniero!!

Quindi, non mi sembra il caso di "alzare" i toni della discussione   :Wink:  (contento per te se parli  la nostra BELLISSIMA lingua   :Very Happy:  )

 *serin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il linux mi dispiace perchè a prima vista avete reagito in una maniera incomprensabile  e questo perchè tutti siete corso a protegere linux come il sistema non ha niente di valoroso tra ne le vostre parole  . Dispiace ma è cosi(non per il so per voi, al contario per linux ho una buona opinione non cambiero in base a quello che dice l'uno e l'altro). Per il resto ( cioè windows vs Linux) non sono solo mie opinioni che linux ha tanta stada da fare (ho sbaglio che ci sono update che fanno si che il pc non funzioni-linux magazine di 4 mesi fa- se non sbalgio)...se usi solo linux cosa fai? aspetti che risolvono il problema?....non so se voi lavorate ma se no, quando comincerai vedrai che non lo puoi fare(vale sia che sei individuo sia che sei azienda o amministrazione pubblica)
> 
> 

 

Non mi sembra che nessuno abbia avuto una reazione "incomprensibile" (a parte al solito Cazzantonio che può apparire un pò brusco..)...e secondo me stai un pò mischiando le cose...mi sembrava tu fossi partito per fare un'installazione "home", giusto per provare gentoo...se invece parliamo di lavoro, beh, io uso Linux  come UNICO sistema sia a casa sia in laboratorio (tranne per qualche strumentazione che non fornisce software per altro che Windows), ed ho uno di questi pc con upload >200giorni (un "vecchio" Duron 800)

Con questo NON voglio assolutamente dire che LINUX NON HA PROBLEMI o che non abbia tanta strada da fare, anzi...MA secondo me, o per lo meno, per quel che devo fare io con un computer, Linux funziona bene ed addirittura meglio di windows..i (pochi per fortuna) problemi che ho, sono dovuti SEMPRE a software di terze parti...e si ritorna al discorso che facevo prima...

 *serin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E per il fatto che linux è ancora indietro si vede anche da interviste di specialisti del mondo informatico e professori di università come MIT, non parlano male ma dicono che c'è tanto da fare.... e non ditemi che sono comprati dalla MS.
> 
> Sicuramente windows ha problemi di sicurezza ma anche linux deve risolvere i problemi che presenta(sicuramente conosci meglio di me quali sono anche se non credo che ammetterai che esistono)..
> ...

 

Non sono nenache troppo convinto che winXp sia + semplice da usare e mantenere di Linux...giusto per riportare un'esperienza l'ho installato alla mia ragazza (Ubuntu) e dopo un periodo di adattamento (relativamente breve) lo usa con tranquillità per fare tutto cio che le serve...ed inoltre, ad un anno dal suo passaggio a 

Linux, ora lei viene considerata un'ESPERTA INFORMATICA da colleghe/colleghi (è una scuola...)   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *serin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ciao

 

Ciao e spero che verrai "conquistato" anche tu da linux come lo sono stato io!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *serin wrote:*   

> .............

 

Uè siamo suscettibili? Che ti è preso? Ti ho detto in anticipo che se eri straniero non importava e ti ho anche chiesto scusa... Che vuoi di più? Che ti dica come scrivi bene? Non è vero... Però se stai imparando sei sicuramente sulla buona strada. Ti faccio i miei complimenti. Devi solo essere più paziente.

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Mi permetto di rispondere io, in quanto conosco DIRETTAMENTE cazzantonio,

 

Ebbene si siamo amanti! Ora lo sapete!   :Laughing: 

----------

## serin

Ciao ragazzi, 

mi sa che non ha piÃ¹ senso continuare la discussione..

e si sono d'accordo l'italiano Ã¨ una lingua bellissima

ciao

----------

